# MP3 - Wie Ordner nach Albenname erstellen?



## FetterKasten (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich hatte bisher meine Musik immer so sortiert, dass ich Ordner hatte, die den Albenname besitzen und in diesem Ordner dann alle Lieder drin waren, die auch genau diesen Albenname als Tag einegstellt hatten.

Nun hat mir das scheiß neue iTunes alle meine Lieder durcheinandergewürfelt!
Alle Lieder aus den Ordnern rausgeholt und Ordner nach Interpreten erstellt.

Gib es ein Programm oder ne Möglichkeit es wieder so hinzukriegen, dass ein Programm einen Ordner erstellt nach der Albeninfo aus dem Tag und alle Lieder, die diese Albeninfo besiten in den jeweiligen Ordner steckt?

Hab mir mal das Prog "Mp3 Tag" runtergeladen, versteh aber noch nich so ganz wie ich es damit anstelle

Danke


----------



## Worrel (16. Juni 2013)

Dafür mußt du diese Alben als "Compilation" definieren.
Am einfachsten geht das in deinem Fall, wenn du ALLE Lieder markierst (wirklich alle), dann darauf rechtsklickst, und unter "Information" =>"Optionen" mit dem Dropdown "Ja" bei "Teil einer Compilation" auswählst.

Das dauert zwar eine Weile (je nach Anzahl der Lieder), aber dann sind sämtliche Lieder einer Compilation in jeweils einem Unterordner.

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, den Album Interpreten anzugeben, was zB für "Best of" Alben mit Gastmusikern Sinn macht, bei denen im einzelnen Lied dann als Künstlername "David Bowie and Queen" steht, aber der Album Interpret "Queen" ist.


----------



## FetterKasten (16. Juni 2013)

Also das hab ich jetzt gemacht, dann hat es einige Zeit gewerkelt, aber im iTunes Media Ordner sind immer noch alle Lieder in "Interpretenordner" sortiert 

edit: ah jetzt hats geklappt! Ich musste in den Einstellungen noch ne Haken bei "iTunes Media Ordner automatisch verwalten" machen und jetzt is wieder alles perfekt.

das is sogar besser als ich davor hatte, da hab ich ein Lied immer manuell in den Ordner gemacht und dann manuell zu itunes hinzugefügt.
jetzt kann ich ja einfach das Lied in den Ordner "automatisch zu iTunes hinzufügen" reintun und dann in Itunes als Compilation markieren, dann macht es alles allein

Danke


----------



## FetterKasten (24. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mal noch ne Frage, viell. kann ja jmd helfen:

Die Alben sind ja alle nun richtig geordnet.
Aufm neuen iPod hab ich aber das Problem, dass ziemlich oft, wenn ich auf die Albenauswahl gehe, mehrmals dasselbe Album erscheint. (Auch wenn ich auf Compilations gehe)

Statt einfach nur "Album x" und danach 20 Lieder erscheint:
Album x mit 18 Liedern
dann drunter nochmal: Album x Interpret y
und nochmal Album x Interpret z

Obwohl alle Albennamen in den Tags gleich sind, macht es einfach mehr, was alles ziemlich unübersichtlich macht.
Beim alten iPod war das nich, muss also an irgendwas Neuem liegen.
Die Ordner bei Windows (siehe Beitrag davor) hats aber wies sein soll nur einmal angelegt.

edit:
hab das Problem gelöst.
ab iTunes 7 gibs eine neue Tag Funktion, welche sich "Album Artist" nennt. Die muss bei jedem Album oder jeder Compilation gleich sein, sonst unterteilt es die Alben in mehrere.


----------

